# Transplanted Cypripedium Acaule Update!



## NewGuyOnTheBlock (Apr 25, 2021)

Hey guys! I started trying to grow slipper orchids last year, starting with C. Acaule, C. Formosanum, and C. Parviflorum. Surprisingly, the only ones that are happily growing are my Cypripedium Acuale! I've watched them everyday for the last 3 months, I have 10 which I ordered, I live in the Piedmont region of Western NC. All 10 of my C. Acaule are growing. My C. Parviflorum would still be alive if I didn't move it right before it bloomed... so .. if anyone knows anywhere I could drive to buy one, I don't mind paying 75-90$ for a native yellow slipper or any hybrids haha


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2021)

Congratulations on the acaule success! I've tried transplanting them and failed
miserably. Welcome to ST from KY.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2021)

Nice. Keep us posted. Welcome from NYC


----------



## tenman (Apr 28, 2021)

Acaule is the hardest to grow, congrats on your success. You'll have trouble finding cyps for sale just now as they usually don't move them during active growth as it often kills the plants. You'll have more success finding them for sale this fall after they go dormant again.


----------



## NewGuyOnTheBlock (May 9, 2021)

tenman said:


> Acaule is the hardest to grow, congrats on your success. You'll have trouble finding cyps for sale just now as they usually don't move them during active growth as it often kills the plants. You'll have more success finding them for sale this fall after they go dormant again.



Yeah, I notice too when they ship them in a blooming state as well, their buds will dry. I have 10 Pink Lady Slippers now, I also just got in a Parviflorum var Pubescens - that is blooming but it came from Washington, so it's losing its blooms. 

I was actually going to see what suggestions people have for a more organic soil mix for slippers like parviflorum and other less difficult slippers. I have my slippers in mostly inorganic mixtures now, but to prove sustainability of cultivation, I wanna do a project to teach local gardeners about how to successfully raise slipper orchids


----------

